# 7 Tage durch die Seealpen



## marco (14. Januar 2004)

*Von Ventimiglia zum Monviso: jede Abfahrt ein Singletrail!*
Der Bericht wurde in der Bike 2/2004 veröffentlicht. Der komplette Text, Höhenprofil, Roadbook und jede Menge Fotos sind jetzt hier zu finden: http://www.bike-board.net/bike/monviso/monviso01_de.htm 

Viel Spass beim Lesen!


----------



## dave (14. Januar 2004)

Und bloss nicht den Link auf die schönen zusätzlichen Fotos übersehen!  

Wer sich Bericht und Bilder genauer anschaut, dem dürfte beim Vergleich mit dem gedruckten Artikel eine Kleinigkeit auffallen ... Mal sehen wer's merkt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torsten (15. Januar 2004)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> Und bloss nicht den Link auf die schönen zusätzlichen Fotos übersehen!
> 
> Wer sich Bericht und Bilder genauer anschaut, dem dürfte beim Vergleich mit dem gedruckten Artikel eine Kleinigkeit auffallen ... Mal sehen wer's merkt!



Naja, typisch bike, mal wieder am Bericht rumgekürzt. Haben sie damals bei meinem auch gemacht und damit sogar den ganzen Sinn verkehrt.

@Marco

  war wieder ein toller Bericht und die Bilder......    

Leider läßt sich der Berich nicht mit dem Mozilla lesen, der verhaut die kompletten Formatierungen, deshalb bin ich auch nicht oft auf den Seiten   

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Stefan_SIT (15. Januar 2004)

Hallo Marco !

Manchmal stößt man im Leben auf Dinge, wo man zu sich sagt: das möchte ich auch können !
Die Fotos, die ich mir unter Dave's Hinweis-Link angeschaut habe, kannte ich zum Teil zwar schon aus der BIKE 02/04 und sie haben mir dort schon aussergewöhnlich gut gefallen.
Trotzdem muss ich Dir ein Riesenkompliment machen: Wenn ich nur im Ansatz diesen Blick für ein gutes Motiv hätte ... einfach tolle Bilder, die man sich nicht oft genug anschauen kann !

Stefan


----------



## dave (15. Januar 2004)

Torsten schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, typisch bike, mal wieder am Bericht rumgekürzt. Haben sie damals bei meinem auch gemacht und damit sogar den ganzen Sinn verkehrt.


Rumgekürzt haben sie tatsächlich wieder, doch ich meine etwas anderes. 
Kleiner Tipp, es geht um eines der großen Fotos, die in der BIKE abgebildet sind.


----------



## spOOky fish (15. Januar 2004)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> *Von Ventimiglia zum Monviso: jede Abfahrt ein Singletrail!*
> Der Bericht wurde in der Bike 2/2004 veröffentlicht. Der komplette Text, Höhenprofil, Roadbook und jede Menge Fotos sind jetzt hier zu finden: http://www.bike-board.net/bike/monviso/monviso01_de.htm
> 
> Viel Spass beim Lesen!



hallo marco,

man kann sich kaum sattsehen...wunderschöne fotos. 

http://www.bike-board.net/bike/monviso/fotos.htm 

ich hab mal ne foto-technische laien-frage: in welcher hinsicht unterscheidet sich das letzte foto vom vorletzten. das letzte ist mit ner größeren blende geschossen oder?


----------



## marco (15. Januar 2004)

spOOky fish schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mal ne foto-technische laien-frage: in welcher hinsicht unterscheidet sich das letzte foto vom vorletzten. das letzte ist mit ner größeren blende geschossen oder?



danke für die komplimente!
Das letze vom vorletzen... hhhmmmm: ziemlich alles! Das objekt, erstens, und die distanz vom objekt (monviso, durch objektiv-wechsel). Die blende spielt kaum eine rolle hier.

ciao
marco


----------



## dave (15. Januar 2004)

OK, ich löse einmal mein Rätsel auf. Wenn ich nicht selber dabei gewesen wäre, hätte ich es wahrscheinlich auch nicht bemerkt. 

In Marcos Online-Artikel steht:
"Bei *strahlendem Sonnenschein* nehmen wir die letzte Auffahrt der Tour in Angriff und nach 800 Höhenmeter stehen wir vor der *verschneiten Felspyramide*. Er ist, von Süden kommend, der erste große Berg der Westalpen."

In der BIKE steht: 
"Nur noch 800 Höhenmeter und wie haben es geschafft. Der Monte Viso ist zum Greifen nah. Als wir *bei blauem Himmel* die Passhöhe erreichen, strahlt sie uns an, die imposante Fels-Pyramide des Monte Viso. Von Süden kommend ist er der erste große Berg, das Eingangstor zu den Westalpen-Giganten."

Und jetzt schlagt mal Seite 127 auf und vergleicht das Foto vom angeblichen Monte Viso mit der Beschreibung. 
Für alle in die Irre geleiteten nun aber das Foto vom wahren Monte Viso. Ich hoffe Du hast nichts dagengen Marco


----------



## Kleinblattagent (15. Januar 2004)

Hallo!

Will auch einmal meinen Senf dazu geben. Die Fotos sind erste Sahne und der Bericht ebenfalls. Benutzt Du eine Digicam? Wahrscheinlich ja?
Eine Frage habe ich noch. Wie schaffst Du es, das Höhenprofil mit HRM Profil als Gesamtstrecke auszugeben. Ich benutze es auch (CicloTour) und soweit ich weiß, gibt es nirgends eine Funktion die dies erlaubt. Einfach die eine Tour kopieren und an die nächste anhängen funktioniert nicht.
Ich bastele immer umständlich mit meinem Grafikprogramm herum und hänge die Etappen alle als BMP hintereinander. Geht zwar auch, aber dabei geht die lineare Einteilung der Kilometerachse flöten. Sieht dann nicht so fein aus.


            Gruß

             Michael


----------



## marco (15. Januar 2004)

Kleinblattagent schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Will auch einmal meinen Senf dazu geben. Die Fotos sind erste Sahne und der Bericht ebenfalls. Benutzt Du eine Digicam? Wahrscheinlich ja?
> Eine Frage habe ich noch. Wie schaffst Du es, das Höhenprofil mit HRM Profil als Gesamtstrecke auszugeben. Ich benutze es auch (CicloTour) und soweit ich weiß, gibt es nirgends eine Funktion die dies erlaubt. Einfach die eine Tour kopieren und an die nächste anhängen funktioniert nicht.
> ...



kamera: canon eos D60

Höhenprofil: die funktion gibt beim cicloprogramm. Einfach 2 höhenprofile aufmachen und per drag&drop eins zum anderen "transportieren". Very easy   

ciao
marco


----------



## Kleinblattagent (16. Januar 2004)

Danke Marco, aber so wie es aussieht, bin ich wohl zu blöd dazu oder es funktioniert bei mir nicht??

   

Du öffnest 2 x Ciclotour mit zwei aufeinanderfolgenden Etappen 1 und 2 und ziehst von einem Fenster mit Etappe 2 die Etappe in das andere mit Etappe 1?
Wenn ich die linke Mausataste gedrückt halte, erscheint bei mir nur eine Hand und ich kann das Profil auf der Arbeitsfläche verschieben.
Das einzige was ich machen kann ist ein Fenster in die Zwischenablage zu kopieren, kann es aber dann im zweiten Fenster nicht einfügen.
Vielleicht solltest Du mir einmal die einzelnen Schritte genau beschreiben.

Danke!

          Gruß

          Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco (16. Januar 2004)

siehe den schnappschuß unten  
Das fenster "anhängen-vergleichen" erscheint, wenn du einen grafik mit drag&drop zum anderen rübertransportiest


----------



## kritimani (16. Januar 2004)

Kleinblattagent schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Marco, aber so wie es aussieht, bin ich wohl zu blöd dazu oder es funktioniert bei mir nicht??
> 
> Du öffnest 2 x Ciclotour mit zwei aufeinanderfolgenden Etappen 1 und 2 und ziehst von einem Fenster mit Etappe 2 die Etappe in das andere mit Etappe 1?
> Wenn ich die linke Mausataste gedrückt halte, erscheint bei mir nur eine Hand und ich kann das Profil auf der Arbeitsfläche verschieben.



hi,
vielleicht hilft diese vorgangsweise:
beide touren öffnen - beide fenster verkleinern bis beide nebeneinander oder überlappend aufscheinen - linke maustaste und bei tour 1 anhängen 

jassu 
manfred


----------



## Torsten (16. Januar 2004)

Das Programm heißt: HACTRONIC!!!!!!
Ein zusammenfügen ist nicht mit Ciclotour möglich.

Das ganze ist aber auch ausfürhlich auf meine Seite im Bereich CICLOSPORT erklärt, schließlich ist sie auch für sowas da   

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Kleinblattagent (16. Januar 2004)

Danke! Wir haben wohl aneinander vorbeigeredet. Ich habe die ganze Zeit mit Ciclotour herumexperimentiert. Aber man muß das Zuzammenfügen schon vorher mit der HACTronic Software machen!
Dann ist alles klar! Die Funktion in HACTronic war mir noch nicht bekannt!

    Gruß

         Michael


----------



## marco (16. Januar 2004)

sorry


----------



## RedOrbiter (18. Januar 2004)

Wunderschöne Fotos.  
Intersanter Bericht.
Gratulation

Der nächste Sommer kommt hoffentlich bald.... 

cu RedOrbiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snake (20. Januar 2004)

Moin,

habe heute morgen beim Frühstücken den Bericht in der Bike gelesen. Klasse! Bei dem Namen *dave* ahnte ich, dass es der hier ansässige IBC-Dave ist. Ist Lorenz auch ein IBC'ler? Marco, erste Sahne der Bericht und die Bilder (wurde ja schon mehrfach erwähnt!).

Ich bin zwar glücklich verheiratet, aber eine so nette Mitbegleiterin dabei zu haben und dann so ein Foto in der Bike davon zu sehen, Ihr Glücklichen! Ich habe immer nur unrasierte männliche Freunde in den Alpen um mich herum.


----------



## marco (20. Januar 2004)

Snake schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> habe heute morgen beim Frühstücken den Bericht in der Bike gelesen. Klasse! Bei dem Namen *dave* ahnte ich, dass es der hier ansässige IBC-Dave ist. Ist Lorenz auch ein IBC'ler? Marco, erste Sahne der Bericht und die Bilder (wurde ja schon mehrfach erwähnt!).



danke für die komplimente!
Ja, die gruppe war 100% aus IBC. Auch das mädel (gudrun) postet hier im forum. Lorenz´s nick ist lenz. Dave kennt ihr eh....

Ciao


----------



## Snake (20. Januar 2004)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> danke für die komplimente!
> Ja, die gruppe war 100% aus IBC. Auch das mädel (gudrun) postet hier im forum. Lorenz´s nick ist lenz. Dave kennt ihr eh....
> 
> Ciao



Ups!   (werd rot), hoffentlich liest sie dann meinen Eintrag nicht...


----------



## spOOky fish (20. Januar 2004)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> danke für die komplimente!
> Ja, die gruppe war 100% aus IBC. Auch das mädel (gudrun) postet hier im forum. Lorenz´s nick ist lenz. Dave kennt ihr eh....
> 
> Ciao



ich hab erst die online-fotos gesehen und dann die bike. gudruns foto hat mir sehr gut gefallen, eine sehr schöne studie. ich war überrascht als ich es in der bike sah. eigentlich muss es ja auch mit rein, es ist einfach zu schön


----------



## dave (20. Januar 2004)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> danke für die komplimente!
> Ja, die gruppe war 100% aus IBC. Auch das mädel (gudrun) postet hier im forum. Lorenz´s nick ist lenz. Dave kennt ihr eh....
> Ciao



Snake, nicht in die Irre führen lassen! Marco, ich glaube Du hast Lorenz' Nick mit dem aus deinem italienischen Board verwechselt - hier ist er doch als lorenzp bekannt.  

Mehr Fotos von Gudrun gibt's übrigens auf meiner Page!  Gebt einfach mal "Gudrun" als Suchbegriff bei diesem >Formular<  ein ...


----------



## lorenzp (20. Januar 2004)

Zum Glück sieht man auf dem Foto nicht, was Gudrun gerade denkt.


----------



## dave (20. Januar 2004)

lorenzp schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Glück sieht man auf dem Foto nicht, was Gudrun gerade denkt.



... so kurz nachdem ich uns diese kleine Kletterpartie  gegönnt hatte!


----------



## Gerald (20. Januar 2004)

lorenzp schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Glück sieht man auf dem Foto nicht, was Gudrun gerade denkt.



Hai Lorenz

Entweder du schreibst es freiwillig, oder ich rate    

Ansonsten schöne Tour und viele Grüße aus dem mit 2,5 cm verschneiten Südhessen.


Gerald


----------



## Snake (20. Januar 2004)

> ... so kurz nachdem ich uns diese kleine Kletterpartie gegönnt hatte!


 Ach? Warst Du Dave also für die Schieberei verantwortlich und nicht Marco?  

Marco: Die Bilder unter bike-board sind erste Sahne!!!! Geniale Hintergrundbilder!!!!!  

Auf jeden Fall Hut ab für Gudrun, die Höhenmeter (zum Teil bei den Wetterbedingungen) waren schon nicht so ohne. Und dann noch mit schwitzenden Männern in einem Biwak übernachten. Respekt! Die Frau muss ne gute Kondition und eisernen Willen haben.


----------



## lorenzp (20. Januar 2004)

Da wurde auch mit 4 Decken nicht viel geschwitzt. Und am nächsten Tag wusste ich nicht was schlimmer war, die Kopfschmerzen vom Rotwein oder Powerbar zu Frühstück (würg)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco (20. Januar 2004)

lorenzp schrieb:
			
		

> Da wurde auch mit 4 Decken nicht viel geschwitzt. Und am nächsten Tag wusste ich nicht was schlimmer war, die Kopfschmerzen vom Rotwein oder Powerbar zu Frühstück (würg)



was nicht im bericht steht: nicht nur der rotwein war ausgezeichnet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Der biwakabend war das beste chillen meines lebens. Grossartige gesellschaft, große erleichterung nach der schieberei, mitten im nichts. 
Leute, die tour wird euch back to the roots of mountainbiking schiessen. Bin gespannt auf die berichte der "nachfahrer"


----------



## dave (20. Januar 2004)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> was nicht im bericht steht: nicht nur der rotwein war ausgezeichnet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielleicht solltest du nachträglich noch den Schlenker über Saracco Volante ins Roadbook aufnehmen ... mit der Nummer Andreas! 

@Snake:
Wir mussten Marco doch ab und zu auch mal ein wenig unterstützen


----------



## spOOky fish (21. Januar 2004)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> was nicht im bericht steht: nicht nur der rotwein war ausgezeichnet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jetzt will ich aber hören das die gran paradiso tour ein adäquater ersatz ist , denn für die seealpentour hab ich leider nicht genug zeit zur verfügung .


----------



## marco (21. Januar 2004)

spOOky fish schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt will ich aber hören das die gran paradiso tour ein adäquater ersatz ist , denn für die seealpentour hab ich leider nicht genug zeit zur verfügung .



die gran paradiso tour ist genau so genial! 3 tage singletrails und einsamkeit. Wie gesagt, die westalpen sind eine neue dimension des bikens.
Weitere fotos: http://www.bike-board.net/bike/granpa/fotos.htm


----------



## Hegi (21. Januar 2004)

Hallo Marco,
klasse Bericht.   Macht Lust mal wieder hinzufahren. Ich selbst hab 2001 den Ligurischen Grenzkamm vom Col de Tende (Viva la Loup) bis nach Ventimiglia gemacht. Es war auch klasse! Das Wetter hat ziemlich verrück gespielt. Von Sonne bis zu Hagelschauern die alles weiß werden ließen und den typischen Nebel war alles dabei. Und das Zielbad im Mittelmeer war genial.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Fubbes (22. Januar 2004)

Torsten schrieb:
			
		

> Leider läßt sich der Berich nicht mit dem Mozilla lesen, der verhaut die kompletten Formatierungen, deshalb bin ich auch nicht oft auf den Seiten
> Gruß Torsten


@marco
Hattest du nicht vor ein, zwei Jahren gesagt, dass ihr eure Seite ändern wolltet, damit sie jeder gescheit lesen kann? Ich habe nämlich das gleiche Problem, wie du wissen müsstest.

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## lorenzp (22. Januar 2004)

Da bin ich der Schuldige. Wollte ein CMS einführen (Typo3) und hatte schon eine Menge Zeit investiert, das Ding zum funktionieren zu bringen. Am Ende als alles so lief, musste ich feststellen, das das Ding sehr umständlich zu bedienen ist. Nun hab ich aber mal kein Zeit mich darum zu kümmern.


----------



## Enrgy (22. Januar 2004)

Super Bilder!
Da merkt man schon, daß es "einige" Unterschiede zwischen normaler Digicam und ner Spiegelreflex gibt.


----------



## fischrad (9. Juni 2004)

Hallo Marco!

Erstmal Danke für die tollen Bilder auf der Bike&Boards Page, die mir heute schon den Tage versüßt haben!

Marco, ich habe ein Problem die Karten zu bekommen, beim Hugendubel konnten sie mir trotz aller Kataloge nicht weiterhelfen   
Hast du die Karten vor Ort besorgt oder hier bestellt?
Falls hier dann wo und für welches Geld ungefähr.

Danke für deine Hilfe   

Conrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco (9. Juni 2004)

fischrad schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Marco!
> 
> Erstmal Danke für die tollen Bilder auf der Bike&Boards Page, die mir heute schon den Tage versüßt haben!
> 
> ...



in München probiere's bei Geo am Viktualienmarkt

ciao
marco


----------



## cirex (12. Juni 2004)

Hi Marco,

wir wollen heuer die Tour im Juli nachfahren, und ein paar Fragen hab ich noch dazu:

- die Tragepassage am 1 Tag - wie schwierig ist diese ??
- wie lange benötigt man für den letzten Tag ?, wir wollen
da auch noch den Zug in Saluzzo erreichen.
- welche Zugverbindung habt Ihr von Salluzzo nach Ventimiglia genommen.

Grüsse,
Cirex


----------



## Rockey (12. Juli 2004)

Hi Marco, Hi Cirex,

wir planen die Tour evtl. in der ersten Augustwoche nachzufahren   

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ein paar Fragen beantworten ?

@Marco:
- ist es ratsam die Übernachtungen im vorraus zu reservieren oder ist auf den Hütten so wenig los, daß das nicht nötig ist

@Cirex:
- habt ihr die Tour gemacht?
- deine Fragen wären auch für uns interessant....
- wie siehts mit der Schneelage aus?

Danke, schon mal im vorraus   
Rockey


----------



## marco (12. Juli 2004)

cirex schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Marco,
> 
> wir wollen heuer die Tour im Juli nachfahren, und ein paar Fragen hab ich noch dazu:
> 
> ...



- es ist keine tragepassage, "nur schieben". Ist nur, weil der pfad steil ist, sonst zu fuss unproblematisch. Die einzige tragesstelle ist hier: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- wir haben den zug ca. um 15:00 uhr problemlos erwischt. Die etappe ist kurz. Zugverbindung supereasy: von saluzzo nach cuneo, von cuneo nach ventimiglia (gesamte fahrzeit: 3 stunden)

viel spass!


----------



## marco (12. Juli 2004)

Rockey schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Marco, Hi Cirex,
> 
> wir planen die Tour evtl. in der ersten Augustwoche nachzufahren
> 
> ...



es ist ratsam die hütten zu reservieren, insbesondere im august.
Schneelage: da unten soll es kein problem sein.


----------



## fischrad (17. Juli 2004)

Hi! 

Wir sind heute von Marcos Ventimiglia-Monviso Tour zurückgekommen.
War wirklich sehr schön!

Hier ein kurzer Tourenbericht: 
Die ersten beiden Tage sind echt fast ohne Wasserstellen und es war bei uns am anfang brütend heiß - also beachten. Stop, am ersten Tag gibt es ja eine "Wasserstation", wo man sogar lecker Pasta bekommt und zwar in Gouta (wir waren da so um 14.00). 
Eine Anmerkung zum Roadbook, der zweite Tag hat in Wirklichkeit 2000 Hm und etwa 60 km, wenn man wie beschrieben die Grenzkammtrails mitnimmt.

Ach ja, die Hütte am Col di Tenda ist noch lange nicht fertig, es heißt also weiterhin abfahren nach Limonetto   Das GTA dort soll Schilderungen zufolge nicht so "freundlich" sein, wir sind daher auf Empfehlung 20 Hm tiefer im Hotel Edelweiss abgestiegen, was echt sehr angenehm war, gutes Essen und sehr nettes Personal.
Das Grand Hotel in Therme di Valieri haben wir nach verhandeln für pP 55.- HP statt für 68.- im Dreierzimmer bekommen, da lohnte sich das doch etwas lausige GTA nicht mehr und der Pool vom Hotel war echt Super und die Omis haben gestaunt, also Badehose nicht vergessen! 

Alle Übergänge sind fast Schneefrei, nur am Bassa del Druos (2628m), am vierten Tag hat ein Schneefeld uns zur Trageakrobatik gezwungen. Leider ist der Übergang bergab nicht gerade das fahrerische Highlight, man darf fast alles was man mühsam hochgeschleppt (übrigens etwas meist etwas mehr als Marco in seiner Beschreibung erinnert   ) auch wieder runterschieben und endet dann zwischen den 30Tonnern, die gerade Isola 2000 für den folgenden Winter 2004/5 präparieren, was den Alptraum eines französischen Skigebiets im Sommer nicht gerade schöner macht. Diese Etappe ist uns nicht in besonders guter Erinnerung geblieben, nicht nur weil in Isola 2000 drei Kaffe und drei Stück Kuchen nur 27.- (!) Euro gekostet haben   

In Ventimiglia und allg. in Italien ist seit dieser Woche Hochsaison, d.h. das Hotel dort und die anderen Unterkunfte besser vorreservieren.
Alternative in Ventimiglia ist das Hotel Residencia, um die Ecke vom Hotel Kaly (vorsicht wenn Ihr dort auch nur für einen mehr reserviert als dann kommen, dürft ihr voll zahlen   

Insgesamt eine super Tour, die einlädt das Gebiet noch genauer zu erkunden.
Anfang Juli ist offenbar eine ideale Reisezeit, noch nicht so heiß, die Italiener haben noch nicht Ferien und alles in den Bergen ist in unvorstellbarer Blütenpracht, echt toll!

Die Hardtailfahrer unter Euch tun mir leid   Der Untergrund ist teilweise echt von der ultragroben Sorte, so zwischen Handball- und Einfamilienhausgröße und die zahlreichen Jeeps und Motorradfahrer die einen z.B. am Col di Tenda nerven, machen den Boden nicht besser. 

Übrigens ist der Zug von Saluzzo nach Cuneo entwerder derzeit ausser Betrieb oder nicht mehr existent, es verkehren nur Busse auf der Strecke. Wir sind daher gleich nach Cuneo geradelt und haben noch den den 19.04 Uhr Zug erwischt (pP mit Bike 8.20 Euro) und saßen um 22.00 glücklich und zufrieden vor unserer Pizza und staunten nach dan Tagen der einsamen Bergwelt was die italienischen Mädels so alles zu bieten haben   

Also viel Spass an alle die demnächst starten!

Happy Trails   

Conrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (17. Juli 2004)

Moin Conrad,

schön, dass es Euch auch so gut gefallen hat! 



			
				fischrad schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Anmerkung zum Roadbook, der zweite Tag hat in Wirklichkeit 2000 Hm und etwa 60 km, wenn man wie beschrieben die Grenzkammtrails mitnimmt.



Ach ja, da sind wir ja anders gefahren. Marco musste die Streckenlänge anhand der Karte schätzen. Ist natürlich ein kleiner Unterschied ...  



> ...war echt Super und die Omis haben gestaunt, also Badehose nicht vergessen!



Da habt Ihr den Altersdurchschnitt ganz schön gesenkt, wie?  



> Leider ist der Übergang bergab nicht gerade das fahrerische Highlight, man darf fast alles was man mühsam hochgeschleppt (übrigens etwas meist etwas mehr als Marco in seiner Beschreibung erinnert   ) auch wieder runterschieben



Seid Ihr nach den Seen auf dem Pfad rechts direkt Richtung Isola abgefahren und an einem Bach rausgekommen oder dem Trail weiter gefolgt? Wir sind dort rechts abgebogen, was technisch schon eher Trial war. Das hat den anderen auch nicht gefallen. Wären wir auf dem Trail geblieben, wär's wohl einfacher gwesen. 



> drei Kaffe und drei Stück Kuchen nur 27.- (!) Euro gekostet haben



 



> Die Hardtailfahrer unter Euch tun mir leid



Taten Gudrun und ich uns auch!  Bergauf haben wir immer sehnsüchtige Blicke auf die Fullies von Marco und Lorenz geworfen.  

So, ich muss jetzt auf zur Tour.  

Ciao
dave


----------



## marco (17. Juli 2004)

fischrad schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Wir sind heute von Marcos Ventimiglia-Monviso Tour zurückgekommen.
> War wirklich sehr schön!
> ...



freut mich, dass die tour euch gut gefallen hat!
Isola 2000: ihr habt denselben fehler gemacht wie wir.... die karten sind echt schlecht.

Aber wenn diese eure einzige probleme gewesen sind: respekt   ! Die tour ist hart und ich weiss, dass jetzt andere leute dort unterwegs sind. Mal schauen was sie berichten. 

Danke für die zusätzlichen infos, die werde ich auf meiner website tun.

ciao


----------



## stuntzi (18. Juli 2004)

apropos seealpen... war jetzt ca. eine woche im royatal, eigentlich zum canyoning, hatte aber zum glück auch mein radl dabei. die gegend ist viel zu schön, um immer nur auf der grenzkammstraße quasi "unten liegen gelassen" zu werden. bin dort nach karte einfach so einige touren gefahren, jedesmal bequeme militärstraßenanstiege und tolle trial downhills von weit über 1000hm am stück, die sich vor keinem "holy trail" verstecken müssen .

Tour 1: von Tende zum Col auf der alten Paßstraße, dann rechts zu einem Fort und 1400hm trial (erst anspruchsvoll, dann easy flow) auf dem GT52 zurück nach Tende. 

Tour 2: von Tende durchs Valles Merveilles (Abstecher in den Nationalpark nicht vergessen, tolle Gegend und uralte Felszeichnungen) über Casterino auf die Baisse d'Ourne. Ab hier Fußweg runter nach Vievola. Schmaler, zunächst kaum sichtbarer Pfad durch ein Blumenmeer, dann teilweise anspruchsvoll immer auf einem Gratbuckel, später im Wald, abwärts bis zum Golfplatz des Countryclub Vievola. Green 4 kommt so unvermittelt, daß man es fast nicht vermeiden kann, dort eine Notbremsung hinzulegen. Die Golfer haben ganz schön geschaut .

Tour 3: Tende -> Col Loubaira -> La Brigue -> Baisse d'Ugail -> Serva -> Tende. Nette Serpentinen in einem engen Wasserfalltal.

Tour 4: von Breil auf kleiner Straße rauf in die Maglia-Schlucht, beim Canyoning-Parkplatz rechts runter, Maglia überqueren und auf der anderen Seite den Fußweg zurück. Meist flacher, teilweise schmaler Weg, ständig am Abgrund. Ein paar steile nette Serpentinen. Tolle Aussicht in die Schlucht, nix für Leute mit Höhenangst aber fahrtechnisch eher einfach.

Also... das nächste mal runter von dem öden Grenzkamm und ein bisserl die Gegend erkunden ;-).

Stefan.


----------



## marco (18. Juli 2004)

stuntzi schrieb:
			
		

> apropos seealpen... war jetzt ca. eine woche im royatal, eigentlich zum canyoning, hatte aber zum glück auch mein radl dabei. die gegend ist viel zu schön, um immer nur auf der grenzkammstraße quasi "unten liegen gelassen" zu werden. bin dort nach karte einfach so einige touren gefahren, jedesmal bequeme militärstraßenanstiege und tolle trial downhills von weit über 1000hm am stück, die sich vor keinem "holy trail" verstecken müssen .
> 
> Tour 1: von Tende zum Col auf der alten Paßstraße, dann rechts zu einem Fort und 1400hm trial (erst anspruchsvoll, dann easy flow) auf dem GT52 zurück nach Tende.
> 
> ...



probiere mal das: www.argentinabike.com


----------



## Speci (19. Juli 2004)

Ich war im letzten (oder war's das vorletzte?) Jahr in Tende. Der Ort lohnt sich sowieso: Klettersteige, günstiges Municipal Camping - und super Touren.
Fotos vom Grenzkamm (Tagestour). 



			
				stuntzi schrieb:
			
		

> SCHNIPPSCHNAPP  -  Also... das nächste mal runter von dem öden Grenzkamm und ein bisserl die Gegend erkunden ;-).



Genau. Hier ist die Karte, da sind wohl die meisten Trails drauf:





.

Niklas


----------



## Rockey (24. Juli 2004)

Moin, Moin,

nächste Woche gehts bei uns los     

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir noch helfen ein paar Unklarheiten zu beseitigen???

2.Tag:
Wie kommt man den vom Colle dei Signori zum Col della Perla ?  
Laut Karte gibt es wohl mindestens zwei Möglichkeiten:
     1. In einer Schleife auf Schotterweg (über Col della Boaria) oder
     2. den direkten Weg über Singletrail   

3.Tag:
Von S.Giamcomo nach Val di Gesso gibt es wieder zwei Möglichkeiten:
     1. Wieder bergauf zum Rif. Soria Ellena und dann über den GTA nach 
         Terme di Valdieri oder
     2. über die Straße   (am Lago della Piastra vorbei)

4.Tag:
gibt es eine Alternative zur Abfahrt zu Isola 2000 (der GTA auf der Karte der direkt zum Colle della Lombarda geht ???)

Die Unterkunft in Sambuco ist leider ausgebucht - gibt es eine Alternative dazu???  

Ich hoffe ich hab euch mit meine Fragen nicht erschlagen


----------



## dave (24. Juli 2004)

zu 2. Tag:
Wir haben die Piste genommen. Da wir die Etappe ja ein wenig anders als im Roadbook beschrieben gefahren sind und wir bereits einige Höhenmeter schiebend bewältigt hatten, kam uns die Straße eigentlich nicht so ganz unrecht. 
Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass es über den Kamm ginge ... aber auch etwas anstregend werden könnte. 
Vielleicht hat's Conrad ja ausprobiert. Dann wundern mich die 2.000 Höhenmeter auch nicht! 

zu 3. Tag:
Variante 1 sieht sehr interessant aus. Fragt sich nur wie die Wegbeschaffenheit bergauf ist und wieviel Zeit das kostet. Da würden auf jeden Fall noch sehr viele Höhenmeter dazukommen! Die Abfahrten sind natürlich vielversprechend. Wenn Ihr den Weg nehmt, kannste ja später mal erzählen wie's war.
Wir sind auf der Straße gefahren. Wegen des Regens und Gudrun verstauchter Hand, wäre diese Route für uns ohnehin nicht in Frage gekommen.

zu 4. Tag:
Gute Frage! Den GTA hätten wir auch gerne genommen, hatten den Abzweig aber nicht gesehen.  Dafür haben wir weiter unterhalb einen ausgeschilderten, steinigen Pfad genommen, der nicht in der Karte eingezeichnet ist.

Am besten Fragt Ihr den Hotelier in Sambuco nach Alternativen. Ihr könnt natürlich auch mal in der Posto Tappa direkt nach dem Passo di Bravaria anfragen.


----------



## marco (28. Juli 2004)

*fast offtopic!*
für dave und lorenz: raten wo ich am wochenende war: http://www.savioduminuco.net/25_luglio_passo del duca.htm
1900 höhenmeter bergab!


----------



## dave (5. August 2004)

hat in dieser richtung bestimmt mehr spass gemacht!


----------



## Barny_R (16. August 2004)

Hallo Marco,

wir wollen nÃ¤chste Woche die Strecke angehen.

Ist das Rifugio Allavena die einzige offene Unterkunft zwischen Ventimigla und Limonetto?
Seit ihr die Strecke Colla Sgora â Gola di Gouta auf der A.V. Variante gefahren?

GrÃ¼Ãe Bernhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco (16. August 2004)

Barny_R schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Marco,
> 
> wir wollen nächste Woche die Strecke angehen.
> 
> ...




ja, der rifugio Allavena ist die einzige Übernachtungsmöglichkeit.

und ja, wir sind auf der AV gefahren (grenzkammerstrasse)

viel spass!
marco


----------



## ddibl (17. August 2004)

HI!

Auch von mir ein dickes Lob für das Thema!

Für uns gehts jetzt am Sonntag los. Viele Fragen wurden hier ja schon beantwortet. Mich würde jedoch noch interessieren, ob die Übernachtungen alle in bar bezahlt werden müssen und wenn ja, wievel Bargeld habt Ihr für die gesamte Zeit benötigt?

Ist DIE einzige Tragepassage auch im strömendenRegen bzw. auf nassen Steinen zu bewältigen? Für mich sieht das aufm Foto so aus, als ob man auf einzelnen Steinen balanzieren müsste (Respekt, sehr spektakulär!)

Grüße

ddibl


----------



## marco (17. August 2004)

ddibl schrieb:
			
		

> HI!
> 
> Auch von mir ein dickes Lob für das Thema!
> 
> ...



das geht schon auch im regen 
Viel spass bei der tour und gruezi aus Les Diableretes ;-)


----------



## Long Pete (27. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Marco,
Super Bericht. Ihr Gran Paradiso Tour war auch super.

Konnen sie sich erinnern ob die folgenden Strecken (gegenseitig ihre Fahrrichtung) fahrbar sind oders wieviel Prozent davon geschieben werden muss
- Bagni di Vinadio-Passo di Bravaria(etappe4)
- terme di Valdieri San Giacomo- Colle del vei del Bouc(etappe 3)
Ich planne ein Transalp  in 12 Tagen von Martigny nach Ventemiglia.
Ihr Gran Paradiso Tour war auch super.

Vielen dank

Peter, mit slechte Deutschkentnisse


----------



## Long Pete (27. Dezember 2005)

XXXXX


----------



## Faunus (30. März 2006)

Ich habe die richtigen Partner gefunden, um die Tour dieses Jahr auch nachzufahren. 2 Fragen hätte ich noch dazu:

Bei beste Jahreszeit schreibt Ihr Juli bis September. Wir möchten mitte Juni gehen. Ist das ein Problem?

Karten vom IGC sollen nicht aktuell und ungenau sein. Spielt das für diese Tour eine Rolle? Diese http://www.mapfox.de/WG_159.php#liste_WG_159 sollen wesentlich genauer sein, kosten aber 180 Euro statt 40 Euro. Lohnt sich das?


----------

